# How do I set up Nakedboards MC-8 for Spitfire Audio expression control in Cubase?



## christianroovers (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm relatively new to Cubase and just purchased a Nakedboards MC-8 with midi-port.

I want to use it to control CC #11 (expression), CC #1 (dynamics), and CC #19 (knob) in Abbey Road One by Spitfire.

I thought when I plugged in the MC-8 via USB, I'd be able to right-click a VST parameter (or any Cubase parameter) and use "learn midi CC# automation" right out of the box, but it doesn't seem to be working. When I move a fader, nothing happens.

Do I need to have the device connected with the midi port? I was hoping to just use USB.

Are there settings I need to set in the controller editor provided by Nakedboards? I tried setting Faders CC in the Nakedboards Midi Preference page to 11, 1, and 19, but it doesn't seem to do anything in Cubase.

There's very little documentation on how to use this controller.

I can't wait to start adding some more expression to my first orchestrations, but very frustrated so far!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Sincerely, 

Christian


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 6, 2021)

You need to use the Nakedboard site to change the CC numbers your faders are assigned to. They you don’t need to worry about MIDI learn in Cubase. USB midi controllers should be plug and play in Cubase but you may need to check your MIDI settings in Cubase to make sure the MC-8 ports are recognized and enabled.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jun 6, 2021)

I use Nakedboards with Logic and it works fine with click learn midi cc with Spitfire libraries.
I also use the nakedboard software (by webbrowser) which works fine. 
Can it be a setting in Cubase?


----------



## Snarf (Jun 7, 2021)

Like @ALittleNightMusic said, you should set it up with the most common cc's (1,7,11, whatever Spitfire uses) via the website so you won't have to 'learn midi cc' every time.

Did you get any errors while on the nakedboards site?

Do you have the nakedboards plugged into a usb hub while changing settings?

In Studio One, I had to add it as a keyboard instrument, not a control surface. Hope that helps!


----------



## christianroovers (Jun 7, 2021)

Snarf said:


> Like @ALittleNightMusic said, you should set it up with the most common cc's (1,7,11, whatever Spitfire uses) via the website so you won't have to 'learn midi cc' every time.
> 
> Did you get any errors while on the nakedboards site?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response!

I set the CC's using the Midi Preference webpage from Nakedboards, but wasn't sure which midi channel settings are needed there. For now, I have set the midi channel to channel 1 for each fader and have assigned the Midi CC's to the controller.

I'm using the "Midi settings for MC-8 with MIDI-port" since my version has the midi port, however, I haven't tried using the midi port at all. Do I need to?

I'm changing the settings while connected directly to the computer via USB.

In Cubase, I've gone to "Studio" > "Studio Set-Up" and I see Windows MIDI In MC-8 visible checked and In All MIDI checked (I've also tried this option unchecked).

When I open "edit VST instrument" from project view or editor view, the Spitfire Audio faders do not move with the MC-8 faders.

I also tried setting up Quick Controls with the MC-8, but the faders did not register with the learn mode checked in Quick Controls. It occurred to me that I don't know what the settings should be for the MC-8 Midi Preference page when using the controller in this way.

I'm at a loss, but have reached out to the maker to see if he has any documentation on this issue.

Thanks,


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 7, 2021)

You may want to throw on Cubase’s MIDI Monitor on that track just to see if it is registering the fader movements.


----------



## Snarf (Jun 7, 2021)

christianroovers said:


> I'm changing the settings while connected directly to the computer via USB.


Very good. Do you also have Cubase shut off? You can't run a program that uses the MC-8 while setting it up. Learned that from this post: 



brek said:


> It also won't be recognized by the setup page if you have it connected as a MIDI input in a running program.



I'm sorry I have very little experience with how Cubase handles this. I hope the maker can help you out. I'd suggest you send screenshots of your situation if possible.


----------



## christianroovers (Jun 7, 2021)

Hurray! @Snarf that was it... 

"You can't run a program that uses the MC-8 while setting it up."

I closed Cubase and used the Midi Preference webpage and clicked "Upload CC's to Controller" and everything works upon opening up Cubase again.

I was so caught up in my troubleshooting, that I'd try changing a setting and had both the Midi Preference from nakedboards and my Cubase project open.

I hope someone else finds this thread useful. After waiting so long for this cool piece of gear to arrive, I was so excited to use it but very frustrated.

My frustration is gone ... and now I can get back to work. Thank you!

Thank you to @ALittleNightMusic, @OleJoergensen and @Snarf for helping me out. I really appreciate this community and your willingness to guide me through this setup.


----------



## Snarf (Jun 7, 2021)

christianroovers said:


> My frustration is gone ... and now I can get back to work. Thank you!
> 
> Thank you to @ALittleNightMusic, @OleJoergensen and @Snarf for helping me out. I really appreciate this community and your willingness to guide me through this setup.



Glad you found the solution! Enjoy making music with it


----------



## jvckbplayer (Aug 5, 2022)

Snarf said:


> Like @ALittleNightMusic said, you should set it up with the most common cc's (1,7,11, whatever Spitfire uses) via the website so you won't have to 'learn midi cc' every time.
> 
> Did you get any errors while on the nakedboards site?
> 
> ...


Omg, just the last line of your message sorted out the problem I was having for ages. I was setting it up as control surface and didn't work. Thank you very much


----------

